# Old APBT pics



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

Thought yall might like some real old APBT pictures


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

Some more.. not sure the date on any of them.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

KingofthePIT said:


> Some more.. not sure the date on any of them.


Id say early 50s maybe late 40s awesome pics though too bad we couldnt have more of those today!


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

i will find the dates tomarrow. Right now im going night, night


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

sssseeeeyyyaaaaaa!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice photos!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

KingofthePIT said:


> Some more.. not sure the date on any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

LOL they do look the same!!

Im gald everyone enjoyed some old APBT pics. But someone said something about new/recent APBT photos? I have those, here:

GR CH MAYDAY









Clemmons Joe









Southern Kennels Hannah









Southern Kennels Graveyard


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

Some more? Sure!

Patricks Commander Whitehead









Pennigton s Booger









Mass Combines CH Asia









GR CH LUKANE, a straight son of mayday... amazing animal in and out.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Lukane is my all time fav!!!


I love vintage pics up:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Those are all some really awsome pics.


----------

